# Golden or Vizsla?



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If you hate dog hair on your clothes and in your house, Goldens are probably not a good choice unless you want to spend hours each day brushing them and vacuuming up the hair.

We have chosen Golden-colored carpets, put slipcovers on furniture, and keep lint/hair removers in the car and office desks. I wear a lot of black at work and I tell people that wearing Golden fur may not be a fashion statement but it is a statement of values. 

Have you thought about a Lab?

Good luck!


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't have goldens, I have herding dogs, but I petsit for quite a few goldens, have friends and relatives with goldens. I am somewhat familiar with vizla's , again a couple people I know have them.

If I had my choice, (and this is not a bash on viszla's) I would pick a golden hands down. My opinion is vizla's are to independent for me, I tend to like easier trainer dogs and goldens are very smart , really bond to their family, much easier to live with .

However, if you don't like hair, well if you get a golden or even a short haired breed like a viszla you are going to have to get used to hair

Grooming isn't that much of a big deal, if you don't want to do it yourselves, well, keep a monthly or bimonthly groomer appointment. A clean healthy dog is not going to 'smell', unless they decide to roll in something nasty

If you really really hate dog hair on your clothing, you may want to consider a non shedding breed, like a bichon, poodle, type of dog, because no matter the coat length, you are going to get a dog who sheds.

I live with gsd's , you'd have heart failure if you saw how much they can shed
Good luck with your decision


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

pmama said:


> I HATE dog hair on my clothes or in my house.


The way you emphasized this point, truthfully, I don't think any dog will be the right choice for you other than those that don't shed. All other types will shed and leave hair everywhere. It's just part of having a dog share your home. And it's not like you can make the dog live outside because of it's hair getting on everything, I'm sure that you know that wouldn't be fair.

Maybe look into Standard Poodles. Great family dogs, extremely smart and very athletic. Just a thought...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate to brake you a news.All dogs shed.Some more, some less.
I had a beagle for many years.He shed worst then my golden girl!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, a Standard Poodle, kept in a pet clip, might be just what you are looking for in a family pet. Little to no shedding (but regular grooming trips every 4-6 weeks), extremely intelligent, active. I tend to think a well-bred Standard Poodle is hard to beat.

I really don't think you would be happy with a Golden, because the shedding is constant and hair is a given.

Vizlas shed too, but not being a double-coated breed, it would be much less than a Golden.


----------



## pmama (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree a poodle is a great suggestion but my husband refuses.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

A lot of people have misconceptions about Poodles, but take a look at these sites:

Dark Red, Silver, White, Blue Hunting Poodles

Poo'Pla Standard Poodles - Home

Nothing sissy about these dogs


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

pmama said:


> I agree a poodle is a great suggestion but my husband refuses.


You don't have to keep them in a foo-foo clip, there are many clips that look "normal". Like this one:

https://www.gotpetsonline.com/cgi-bin/cart/buy.cgi?id=85464

I really, really like Standards but would never have one in one of the extreme trims, but definitely in a puppy clip. You should talk to your husband again about them, they really are nice dogs.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I love standard poodles.... love them.... and I agree they would fit the bill of what you seem to prefer ... keep in mind that golden fur is easily visible and viszla hair will get woven into the fabric of your furniture and clothes... and it itches... but if fur is a problem a standard poodle in a puppy clip is a GREAT dog... another might be a portuguese water dog another dog with hair instead of fur but would require trips to the groomer... 

I adore standard poodles


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe this can help you decide

viszla





 
or 

Golden


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would not go by puppy videos or pictures. That phase lasts only about 2 months if that. 



> We are looking for an active dog that can run with me, mountain bike with my husband, and go on family hikes. We want a very intelligent dog that is loyal and loving.


Just going by this, I recommend adopting an adult dog. With adults you can immediately start with the running and biking and hiking. Otherwise, you should in all good conscience wait almost 2 years for that puppy to grow up and get past any danger of joint problems. Even if you get a poodle or some other breed.

You can also "choose" the type of dog you bring home. Some of the more active goldens might not "chill" with you in the home. Some goldens aren't "calm" until they are 3 or 4 years old. And that calmness is actually more based on the amount of training and handling they receive.



> The biggest con with the golden is the amount of grooming and shedding. I HATE dog hair on my clothes or in my house. They seem dirtier, and more odorous.


Goldens shed. Even the low shedding guys (like mine), shed. It is a fact of life. 

As far as dirty or odorous? I have no idea of that.  I woke up this morning with my golden snuggling up around my head. Some dogs smell and are dirty because they ARE dirty or dealing with a health issue. 



> Everything I've read about Vizslas says they are SO high energy that you can exercise them for hours and they will still be bouncing off walls. There are much more reviews of "crazy" vizslas than goldens. We do love the lower maintenance grooming, most likely healthier breed, are less common, and have great ability to run with us for years.
> 
> My oldest daughter only wants the golden. The rest of us could go either way. We're intrigued by the vizsla very much but scared that the energy level may be too intense for us.


I don't know enough about Vizslas to comment. They seem like nice dogs though. I would bet they shed too though.

I have a friend with a German Shorthair Pointer, who might have about the same type coat as Vizslas. That dog sheds a lot. We were comparing notes on our dogs blowing coats right now.



> We do plan to do careful training for whichever breed we choose as well as some doggy day care and play dates, dog parka for socialization.


I hope you also to dog classes for the first year as well. Actually instead of the dog parks.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Viszla's are good for running and hiking. You can't beat a golden for the undying "I will always love you" temperament.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I often babysit two vizslas, and they pitterpatter/prance everywhere in the house instead of walking. High energy is true, except that they are very sensitive and so are easily trained to settle if they get a big exercise bout first. Can you get the vizsla out 7 days a week? These owners run marathons as a hobby, so it is a good match.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If the hair bothers you how about a xolo? All dogs shed... it is just degrees. I tell my clients if you have a Martha Stewart house (and do not have a full time housekeeper) do not get a golden. I have six house goldens.


----------



## pmama (Dec 25, 2011)

*Cleaning regimen*

Great suggestions thus far. Still hoping someone else might have both breeds with some advice. I've been searching old threads about how to keep shedding to a minimum. If we were to bathe and blow dry once per week, brush daily, and use furminator once per week do you agree this would significantly reduce the shedding?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

pmama said:


> If we were to bathe and blow dry once per week, brush daily, and use furminator once per week do you agree this would significantly reduce the shedding?


You might have a hairless itchy dog if you use the furminator once a week... 

Bathing a dog that frequently will actually make him blow his coat more than if he were bathed on a regular basis (monthly or seasonally). Or I guess I should say that my guy blows his coat every time he gets a bath. He is bathed every 3 weeks. That means every 3 weeks I'm dealing with the coat blow - instead of dealing with that every week if I bathed him that often.

When a golden blows his coat, you would almost expect them to be bald after all of the fur they are leaving in their wake and you are brushing off of them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I personally have had 6 goldens and none of them have been odorous or dirty and we don't bathe weekly like some. Weekly bathing and grooming will help but they still shed and almost all dogs do. For us the unconditional love and loyalty is more than worth it.

For us they are the perfect family member. I would go with a poodle if I were you.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Both dogs will shed! The biggest difference I have found with the fur is that the long Golden fur forms fur balls and the short fur of the Vizsla will stick in the fibers of material more. Brushing a Golden seems to catch the fur which can be tossed away. Personally our Goldens have never smelled bad. I have had more "dog" smell with short haired breeds than long simply because all the natural oils are more easily distributed the entire length of the fur. I also tend to have more allergy issues with very short haired dogs (pit bull, bull dog, boxer etc) for this same reason. As with any breed proper and often grooming will reduce the hair mess greatly. Tons of baths may actuall increase shedding temporarily because of the warm water (similar to summer shedding). My Golden boy usually takes baths swimming in the lake and only in the tub when muddy. The puppy years (yes years- till joint maturity, coat maturity, personality maturity) may seem to last a while- to include multiple coat blowing sessions(extreme fur loss). An adult Golden (after multiple visits with your family to test compatability) amy be your best bet as a lower shedding, calmer, runner. There are sadly lots of young adult Goldens in shelters everywhere. Good luck- my 4 kids, my husband and I have been forever converted to the Golden breed- fur and all.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

pmama said:


> I've been searching old threads about how to keep shedding to a minimum. If we were to bathe and blow dry once per week, brush daily, and use furminator once per week do you agree this would significantly reduce the shedding?


I bathe Chance once a week and brush him twice a day and he still sheds a lot. I have blown through 4 vacuums in 6 years and my 5th is almost gone. 

Seriously, Goldens shed like crazy...yes, they're definitely worth it _to me_, but they're _not_ for every one. I just can't get by the statement you made about hating dog hair. 

Bottom line: They shed...you will _always_ have hair somewhere on you, your home, your car, everywhere. Everywhere. And when you read on this board..."how to keep shedding to a minimum", the minimum will probably still be way too much for you, (I'm going by the comments in your posts). The minimum to someone that already lives with a Golden is different than the minimum you're probably imagining because you've never lived with one. I hope that makes sense. 

To your Vizsla question: 

A friend I had when I was young had Vizslas. They were wonderful and beautiful dogs but their energy level was off the hook. We couldn't tire them out and we were wild kids. These dogs would wear all of us out. Her Dad hunted and when he came home from a hunting trip, the dogs were still ready to go and go and go...


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

just get a Viszla and be done with it. Its hard to run with a Golden too - overheating is a prob.

end.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Viszlas, at least the few I have met, are very energetic and personally too hyper for me. They really are a 'go, go, go' breed and need to be doing something all the time. I would imagine that the fur is like lab fur, which as others has been saying, really does get stuck into your clothing/carpet. Golden fur is much more preferable to me as it just rolls up into dust bunnies (though you may not be wearing black ever again... I still do just because most of my shirts are that color). 

Anyway, we would all probably say goldens here. They can make good running buddies, but the minimum age you should start that is 2 years old.

I was also going to suggest the Standard poodle. It seems like it has everything you could ever want in a dog. I really do love them as a breed; I probably would never own one, but they do make great family pets.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I joke with my husband that long after we and the dogs are gone, triever hair will still be found in the house. Golden hair forms tumble weeds, short haired dogs have hairs that just stick into everything as was previously mentioned.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

You have gotten a lot of great info here. Hopefully you have found a vizsla forum to hear the other side of the story. The poodle suggestion is an excellent one. I have met some wonderful poodles in a puppy cut that really changed my opinion of them. At this point, it may be best for you, to get in touch with some reputable breeders of both dogs. Make sure to check out the puppy buyers info on this website. You really need to make sure you are getting a pup from a dedicated, reputable breeder, for any dog. Go visit the breeders and meet their dogs. I think it will really help you make an informed decision. You are off to a great start by coming here!

As for shedding and grooming, as others said, you are gonna have a lot of hair. What works best for us to control the shedding is a simple medium coarse comb and a slicker brush. We are fortunate that Tucker's coat is pretty low maintenance for a golden. When he is muddy, it brushes out easily when dry. We take him to a groomer about every 8 weeks for a trim and bath. Otherwise his coat gets extremely long, and I mean long! You will find frequent brushing and a good diet will keep them from getting smelly. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

One of my best friends has an 8 month old vizsla. He's beautiful, handsome, loyal, great fun and best mates with my golden. However...personally, I find him a little too in my face and very intense. He never chills out and as others have said the exercise thing would be a concern to me. We often go for 4 - 6 miles off lead walks, at least 4 times a week. When we get home my golden boy who is 18 months will flop for the rest of the day where as the viszla pup naps for maybe 15 minutes. Gives me chance to go round the house and brush up all the fur bunnies that have accumulated over the course of a day!!


----------



## DBrothers (Jul 6, 2009)

Lots of good points made on this thread. I've had several goldens since the late 60's and for me there is no other choice. A neigbor has a beautiful fun visla that my girl loves to play with, but in my opinion NO other breed has the joyful personality of Goldens.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

One thing that hasn't been considered is that you will fall so hopelessly in love with whatever dog that the shedding issue will go on the back burner! Dogs shed (except for the few non-shedding breeds), so it is simply a fact of life if you live with one. Some of us joke that dog hair is a condiment, while others vacuum daily to keep it to a minimum. You can keep a couple of rooms in your house where the dog is not allowed (easily trained for compliance using positive methods only), so guests can wear black without complaining! As for being odiferous, none of my dogs has ever had that "doggie odor"; they are bathed every few months. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi, and welcome..

If you are that against pet fur, and the certain level of dirt that comes into the house with sharing your home with a dog, you may not actually WANT a dog at all. I'm not trying to be snotty at all - just realistic.

My dog is not a huge shedder - except when she blows her coat. But fur is a fact of life, no matter how much brushing and vaccuuming happens. I bathe my dog rarely, but brush her a lot, and she actually has a very sweet smell which I love. So not sure where your info about Goldens being more smelly comes from. I think it depends on the dog and their environment.

Honestly, when I read your original post, my mind also went straight to Standard Poodle - or Portugese Water Dog - or a Wheaten. Good, active dogs - not big shedders.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

If you hate dog hairs then you may need to rethink having a dog or go for a poodle, they run like the wind and are adorable. Good luck!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> If you are that against pet fur, and the certain level of dirt that comes into the house with sharing your home with a dog, you may not actually WANT a dog at all. I'm not trying to be snotty at all - just realistic.


I completely agree with this. Our dogs are bathed weekly and brushed daily but they still shed. They're goldens, it's what they do. I would hate for you to get a golden (or any dog) and then need to re-home the dog because it's not what you want.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I would hate for you to get a golden (or any dog) and then need to re-home the dog because it's not what you want.


Same thought here...

And the other tragedy would be bringing a dog home and confining him to the mud room or otherwise seperate from the family because you can't stand the smell or fur.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I used to have a neighbor that had a Vizsla and a Golden. He husband was an avid hunter and outdoorsman. The Vizsla was a working dog only while the Golden was the working/family dog. The Vizsla never stopped moving even after a full day of working. 

The Vizsla's hair drove her nuts though because she could not easily remove his from clothing and funiture because the hair is short.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I hate to admit this, but clean house is on the back burner for us. I vacuum as often as I can; but within hours there are Golden "tumbleweeds" everywhere. We love our GR and ignore the mess. I wasn't raised that way - my mother is a neat freak so we didn't have a dog when I was growing up. (sadly!). 

If a fuzzy house isn't your lifestyle please consider the alternatives that have been suggested. It's good advice.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe your should consider a Chia pet? The hair in my house from my six Goldens is nothing compared to the love and affection they give me....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My daughter has a 2 year old Vizsla and I have 2 goldens. They all get along great. My daughter was in college when she got Gemma (the vizsla) and she is now a nurse and works 12 hour shifts (nights). Gemma is very well behaved...will sleep when my daughter sleeps..and is in her crate when my daughter is at work. Her boyfriend comes throughout the day to let her out and play with her, but there is never an issue with Gemma being to hyper. She is the most loving dog..want so be touching my daughter asll the time! Will run and play and also will chew a bone or lay quietly at my daughters feet. Vizslas have the nickname of the Velcro dog. Gemma is a sweet loving dog..I want to add that my daughter lives in a small one bedroom apartment and Gemma is very adaptable.
My goldens are wonderful too!! they are more soft and gemma is more tightly wound..hard to explain....but I think either way you cant go wrong!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

pmama said:


> The biggest con with the golden is the amount of grooming and shedding. I HATE dog hair on my clothes or in my house. They seem dirtier, and more odorous. Also, goldens are more prone to genetic disorders. We do love the calmer disposition of the golden and the fact that we could exercise him and he would more than likely "chill" with us at home.
> 
> Everything I've read about Vizslas says they are SO high energy that you can exercise them for hours and they will still be bouncing off walls. There are much more reviews of "crazy" vizslas than goldens. We do love the lower maintenance grooming, most likely healthier breed, are less common, and have great ability to run with us for years.


My dog doesn't shed all that much. There are GRs with tighter and denser coats, and GRs with coats that would rival those of a Husky or Samoyed. You can find one that sheds less and is easier to groom and keep clean. And, if you buy from a qualified breeder, the health problems are much less likely. My dog only smells after coming home from the dog park--and not much then. I have a coat spray I put on him and groom him, and he's fine. 

Vizslas are gorgeous and smart. Don't know how they are with kids. But the other day at the dog park, A V ran circles around my GR puppy (he's six months) and was still running when I took him home, tired. And GRs are considered lively, high energy dogs. Esp. when puppies! I asked the owner about his Vizsla, mentioned that my BIL would like to have one, and the first thing the owner asked was if my BIL had the time and the inclination to wear a dog out every day. He said, "If he doesn't, tell him not to get one." 

It sounds like you're thinking the dog acquisition through carefully, which is good. Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OutWest said:


> My dog doesn't shed all that much.


Your dog is only 6 months old...you most likely won't be able to say the same thing when he has his full coat in about a year or more.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Maybe your should consider a Chia pet? The hair in my house from my six Goldens is nothing compared to the love and affection they give me....


The mess Tucker leaves around the house is nothing compared to our 16 yr old...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

If you love a dog, then the dog hair does not matter. I smile when I see dog hair on me, because that means I am bringing my dogs with me everywhere I go! Dogs are work, not matter what breed you get.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Contact your local Golden and Vizsla rescue groups and foster one of each breed at seperate times to make a decision. That way you're helping a dog that might be otherwise be killed, you're helping relieve some pressure on the rescue group, and you can determine which breed is right for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Contact your local Golden and Vizsla rescue groups and foster one of each breed at seperate times to make a decision. That way you're helping a dog that might be otherwise be killed, you're helping relieve some pressure on the rescue group, and you can determine which breed is right for you.


 
GREAT idea Steve!!!!


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

*Careful with the amount of exercise*

Hi,

I have a 61 pound Golden female who turned one two weeks ago. Lots of dog hair indeed. But my main concern with your needs is the amount of exercise. One of the reasons I wanted a dog was to have an exercise buddy. 

To respect her pace and needs, what I do with her is either one of: 
-Running loose in the woods one hour (she stops and digs and swims so it's not a full hour of non-stop running)
-Running on a leash for forty minutes with a two minute break in the middle

She used to have loads of energy still after that, but for the last weeks I find that's quite enough for her. She definitly has the energy and enthusiasm to do it but now I find she is a calm dog for the rest of the day. She is still totally in for walks and play later in the day but I can now see that she enjoys the rest after the run.

She's a female and not a very big one too, but I don't think I could do much more intense exercise with her without compromising her heatlh. 

So just be careful with the amount of exercise you want to do with your dog. If you do pick a Golden and intend to exercise more than one hour each day, perhaps a male would be a better choice.

Good luck in your research!

MJ


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I have found much variation between individual dogs and the amount they shed...to generalize female dogs will shed more; at least until you get them spayed which could be a year or more. At least that has been my experience.

I take my dogs out running everyday; my male can go up to 12 miles with me. He doesn't over heat if we run through streams and near lakes (climate might be a consideration, are in the south?) Also after these runs I take the dog dryer to him, and get all the mud, dirt and water off him, and run a slicker brush through him a few times, and he is good to go, that reduces a large portion of the shedding, but it is never completely eliminated. Listerine and water misted on every other day keeps the fur fresh and reduces dander. A weekly bath won't hurt either. 

But like others have said its inevitable with any dog or cat for that matter (aside from poodles, but I have heard they can smell because they don't have as much oils or a double coat). I personally take it on as a challenge, I'm a neat freak, but with that I enjoy cleaning to relieve stress. Not many people see it that way, so being a neat freak doesn't always go along with goldens. It works for me though, I think I would be bored if there was an "end" to the house being clean, with goldens I can always guarantee there won't be


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I did not read through every post on here (so I do not know if you have already shot down this suggestion), but after reading your original post and then the suggestion of a Standard Poodle, I just wanted to second (or third or fourth) that suggestion. I was always very anti-poodle because I viewed them as very high-maintence, prissy dogs. Wow, was I wrong! At the kennel club we train at, there are some AMAZING standard poodles. Beautiful, loving dogs that are insanely smart! They've got the energy to do the things you want a dog to do, and would help with your hatred of pet hair. You should check out your local kennel club - they would likely be able to refer you to people with standard poodles and vizslas and goldens who would be happy to let you meet their dogs and talk to you about the breeds.


----------

